
Coronavirus Is a Disaster for Feminism - Arnie0426
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2020/03/feminism-womens-rights-coronavirus-covid19/608302/
======
downerending
This is a bizarre take on the epidemic, and sounds perilously close to Hillary
Clinton's statement that "women have always been the primary victims of war".

A lot of people are going to die and gender isn't going to matter in the
resulting misery.

~~~
NullPrefix
According to WaPo[0] Corona kills more men than women, in effect making women
the primary victims, because women will have to deal with the fallout.

0: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-
environment/2020/03/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-
environment/2020/03/19/coronavirus-kills-more-men-than-women/)

~~~
downerending
In the sense of Ecclesiastes 4 (the dead are happier than the living, and
happier still are those who were never born), this is true. And in my opinion
a wise sentiment.

I very much doubt that this author or Clinton had that sense in mind.

------
nitwit005
So far I've seen articles claiming that it's particularly burdensome for the
poor, the elderly, and now women. I'm sure soon enough I'll stumble across one
that makes the same claim for minorities.

People just seem to spit out articles tying current events to their existing
social causes, regardless of how tenuous the connection is.

